# sherwin williams vs benjamin moore



## Brian339

I have been using ben moore products exclusively for 30 years now. I still like the brand and I have no intention of switching brands. I would like to know if any of you guys have a particular SW product you prefer over BM and why. For example hows SW's ceiling paint vs. Muresco. Or how about wall paints? Ive been using BM ultra spec and I like it. Does SW offer a product thats similar or better at the same price point? How about trim paints? Trim paint is a biggie for me. Lately I have been back to using Aquaglo. Its a familiar product to me and as of late it has been pretty good.
What do you SW guys use and why?


----------



## Builtmany

I don't like Aquaglo for a trim paint. IMO SW Cashmere covers much better and is just as easy to work with.

For ceilings, Muresco from BM is better than any SW product. I do use SW Masterhide when BM is too costly as the Masterhide costs me about $16 per gal. 

For walls it's a toss up between the two depending on price points each has their own place.


----------



## Builtmany

Also for walls I love SW QualiKote Matte. It's like a poor mans Regal Matte. I get the SW QualiKote for about $23 where BM costs me much more.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I use both and depending on what the customer wants, I have not tried many SW products as of yet.


----------



## David's Painting

I have a HD, a Porter, a SW and a small paint store that sells Devoe within a half mile
Unfortunately the BM store is across town


----------



## Rbriggs82

Brian339 said:


> I have been using ben moore products exclusively for 30 years now. I still like the brand and I have no intention of switching brands. I would like to know if any of you guys have a particular SW product you prefer over BM and why. For example hows SW's ceiling paint vs. Muresco. Or how about wall paints? Ive been using BM ultra spec and I like it. Does SW offer a product thats similar or better at the same price point? How about trim paints? Trim paint is a biggie for me. Lately I have been back to using Aquaglo. Its a familiar product to me and as of late it has been pretty good.
> What do you SW guys use and why?


I use both 50/50 I'll give you my comparisons. 

For ceilings I use BM super hide or SW masterhide. Nothing sw beats muresco I just don't see the point in spending that much for ceilings. 

I equate regal to super paint

Super spec along the same lines as pm200

For semi nothing from SW beats bm advance, but on most jobs I use either regal or super paint. 

Duration is kind of in between it's not as good as aura but it's better than regal IMO. 

Emerald is SWs answer to aura I've only used it once with a neutral color in a powder room so I'm not really sure if it's as good. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## scottjr

I use both BM and SW. Depends on the job and what they want. Usually use ProMar200 or UltraSpec for ceilings, Cashmere or Regal Select for walls and Superpaint for trim.


----------



## TJ Paint

The behr comes out of the den...


----------



## johnthepainter

I'm shocked by all the pros that use 200 or regal,,,both of those products are garbage imo.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

You guys ever saw that MTV show celebrity death match?

Sherwin Vs. Ben


----------



## Lambrecht

David's Painting said:


> I have a HD, a Porter, a SW and a small paint store that sells Devoe within a half mile
> Unfortunately the BM store is across town


My BM store is 45 min from me and I have no problem passing 2 PPG's and 2 SW store to get a better product.


----------



## TJ Paint

high fibre said:


> I'm shocked by all the pros that use 200 or regal,,,both of those products are garbage imo.


Yeah but that doesn't mean the customer knows this.

Actually regal is pretty good in my opinion.

What makes you say it's garbage?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I've NEVER thought if Regal as garbage, and have only had positive experiences with it for 28 years.


----------



## TJ Paint

I guess he likes to troll.

Outsider.

Although he has captured my heart. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Brian339

high fibre said:


> I'm shocked by all the pros that use 200 or regal,,,both of those products are garbage imo.


Ok so if those are garbage whats not and why?


----------



## alertchief

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've NEVER thought if Regal as garbage, and have only had positive experiences with it for 28 years.


Regal Select is garbage? Regal haters please explain your thoughts !


----------



## Brian339

Ben moore never made a garbage product. They have you get what you pay for paints. I understand them.


----------



## chrisn

high fibre said:


> I'm shocked by all the pros that use 200 or regal,,,both of those products are garbage imo.


 
troll bait


----------



## Gymschu

I have always used SW's SuperPaint.......not the very best, not the very worst. It's a very workmanlike paint that fits most homeowner's budgets and is easy to use. Coverage in 2 coats is guaranteed and it leaves me feeling comfortable that I applied a quality paint for my customer that will give years of service.


----------



## plainpainter

I'm not a huge Ben Moore fan, but I can't imagine using any SW product in it's place. I can make a lot of money rolling regal classic any day of the week. I've used promar 400 extra white and Masterhide for ceiling paint and liked it very much - but upon reading the indgredient list, that's because they're just ripoffs of P&L ceiling paint.


----------



## Zoomer

Bring P&L into the argument. Red Seal and Gold by P&L are good products and priced right.


----------



## wncpainter

Glidden? I like 150 ultra hide on ceilings. Diamond 350 and 450 for walls and trim


----------



## 6126

Exterior, I prefer SW Super Paint over Ben. Interior I use Promar 200, but cant really compare it to Superspec because I have only used it once. And Aura? Good stuff man. Havent used enough Emerald to make a comparison


----------



## Rbriggs82

Woodland said:


> Exterior, I prefer SW Super Paint over Ben. Interior I use Promar 200, but cant really compare it to Superspec because I have only used it once. And Aura? Good stuff man. Havent used enough Emerald to make a comparison


I'm the opposite. I prefer bm for exterior and sw for interior.


----------



## 6126

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm the opposite. I prefer bm for exterior and sw for interior.


 Im in this for the money and SW gives me better prices, but my biggest thing is conveneince and customer service. Time is money. SW totally takes care of me and they refer a lot of jobs to me. And I mean a lot of referals :yes: The other thing is, the nearest BM store with decent service is 50 miles away down in Portland. That doesnt work for me. :no: So, Im a Sherwin Williams guy :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> Im in this for the money and SW gives me better prices, but my biggest thing is conveneince and customer service. Time is money. SW totally takes care of me and they refer a lot of jobs to me. And I mean a lot of referals :yes: The other thing is, the nearest BM store with decent service is 50 miles away down in Portland. That doesnt work for me. :no: So, Im a Sherwin Williams guy :thumbsup:


Wish you were closer, I'd come by help you with those lines and shoot the sheet with ya


----------



## TJ Paint

plainpainter said:


> I'm not a huge Ben Moore fan, but I can't imagine using any SW product in it's place. I can make a lot of money rolling regal classic any day of the week. I've used promar 400 extra white and Masterhide for ceiling paint and liked it very much - but upon reading the indgredient list, that's because they're just ripoffs of P&L ceiling paint.


If I had a decent supplier, I would use more P&L for interiors. Even their lower line (Gold) did really great things. 

But now with 200 zero, I am impressed with it's performance. 

I still think for exteriors, the moorgard line is hard to beat. I grew up with that stuff. Aura was a step up.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I was brought up on moorgard too. It's been my exterior bread and butter since I started.


----------



## kmp

BM is hard to get where I live so have'nt used much in many years .S/W is local and gives great service. 
I use PM 200 most of the time and works ok 400 for the lids. I dont really care what I use on ceilings as long as it covers in two coats.
Superpaint semi-gloss for most int. trim. Ext superpaint satin is what I price most jobs for but I much prefer resiliance over super paint. I like it better than duration.S/W DTM is real nice for h.m. doors,jams, rails and structural steel.


----------



## kmp

BM is hard to get where I live so have'nt used much in many years .S/W is local and gives great service. 
I use PM 200 most of the time and works ok 400 for the lids. I dont really care what I use on ceilings as long as it covers in two coats.
Superpaint semi-gloss for most int. trim. Ext superpaint satin is what I price most jobs for but I much prefer resiliance over super paint. I like it better than duration.S/W DTM is real nice for h.m. doors,jams, rails and structural steel.


----------



## kmp

Sorry for the double post,hit the button twice cause I didnt think it went through as the internet has been slow to respond today.


----------



## SwinginBrush

Duron Plastic Kote on walls and Duron Ultra Deluxe on trim. Unfortunately SWP is stopping the Plastic Kote line. Best paint they stock as far as I am concerned. Wish there was a Benjamin Moore store around me so I could give there products a try.


----------



## vividpainting

Woodland said:


> Im in this for the money and SW gives me better prices, but my biggest thing is conveneince and customer service. Time is money. SW totally takes care of me and they refer a lot of jobs to me. And I mean a lot of referals :yes: The other thing is, the nearest BM store with decent service is 50 miles away down in Portland. That doesnt work for me. :no: So, Im a Sherwin Williams guy :thumbsup:


Nice post. ive always used BM but there are SW stores everywhere, its nice to see a company offer the level of customer service that they do to you. Regal select is my go to line for most interior walls, i dont know why someone referred to it as garbage. Advance semi on trim.


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> Wish you were closer, I'd come by help you with those lines and shoot the sheet with ya


Last time I went to Wyoming I drove non stop. It was December and I dont know what pass I went over but that was some scary chit man.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Gymschu said:


> I have always used SW's SuperPaint.......not the very best, not the very worst. It's a very workmanlike paint that fits most homeowner's budgets and is easy to use. Coverage in 2 coats is guaranteed and it leaves me feeling comfortable that I applied a quality paint for my customer that will give years of service.


 I second that emotion. I especially like it on trim cause of coverage.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Woodland said:


> Im in this for the money and SW gives me better prices, but my biggest thing is conveneince and customer service. Time is money. SW totally takes care of me and they refer a lot of jobs to me. And I mean a lot of referals :yes: The other thing is, the nearest BM store with decent service is 50 miles away down in Portland. That doesnt work for me. :no: So, Im a Sherwin Williams guy :thumbsup:


 I have to agree. I landed 15k in work this year from SW. It was invaluable for me takeng over my dad's dying business. Although My old man liked independent paint stores, there are none close by and the ones I've been to are on the way out. 
The only location near me to get BM is an Ace hardware store. Don't get me wrong, the people are nice and I know retirees neet to work, but geez it's like a geriatric center. I swear it's like a half hour to get 4 gal of paint mixed. They just don't have the quanties in stock for large jobs such as 5's. They also don't carry the superspec contractor lines. They on the other hand have also been referring me( I just got a call today) so I buy there when I can. I can't say the same about HD or Lowes. Although the guy at HD told me about some Beacon something or other online referral program they just started. Sounds like another angies list or service magic.


----------



## Xmark

there are only 2 sw stores in my city of a million people. every time i go in there and ask about prices they give me no motivation to try out their paints. very very high prices. i think superpaint is around the $40 mark and it goes up from there. it's the old story of if you buy more paint we will give you better prices.

for my inconvenience they should give me an incentive to buy their paint products. i don't think that sw is a contractor type store around here. it's empty every time i go in there,even in the morning. the paint stores that cater to pc's usually have a lineup in the am.

the biggest paint sellers (to contractors) in my canadian city are general paint,cloverdale paint and dulux.(ici) with benjamin moore being a distant 4th.


----------



## Gough

I forget that a lot of you guys are operating in markets where you have a lot of choices. Here, we've got SW, a lumberyard with a handful of PPG products, and a BM store 35 miles away. I guess the paucity of choices for major players makes the choice a lot simpler. In fact, for us, that's a no brainer, although it is a little inconvenient waiting for the paint delivery from 35 miles away.

When I read guys on PT talking about the great service they get at SW, I shake my head. Our local store has never had anything even approaching decent service. I keep trying to give them a shot, but ...nothing. My most recent experience with them was this summer, when one of our helpers' daughter was working there. She convinced me to order some materials from there and assured me that it would be in at the end of the week and that she'd call as soon as it came in. A month later, I called to see if it was in, and she said that, "they're checking on it." I found out that, at our local store at least, that phrase is SW code for, "we've got absolutely NO clue." Since we painted the store when it was built in '87, I've encountered a string of clueless managers and inept sales staff


----------



## Gough

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I second that emotion. I especially like it on trim cause of coverage.


I'm assuming that, when you say coverage, you mean hiding, right?


----------



## Xmark

Gough said:


> I forget that a lot of you guys are operating in markets where you have a lot of choices. Here, we've got SW, a lumberyard with a handful of PPG products, and a BM store 35 miles away. I guess the paucity of choices for major players makes the choice a lot simpler. In fact, for us, that's a no brainer, although it is a little inconvenient waiting for the paint delivery from 35 miles away.
> 
> When I read guys on PT talking about the great service they get at SW, I shake my head. Our local store has never had anything even approaching decent service. I keep trying to give them a shot, but ...nothing. My most recent experience with them was this summer, when one of our helpers' daughter was working there. She convinced me to order some materials from there and assured me that it would be in at the end of the week and that she'd call as soon as it came in. A month later, I called to see if it was in, and she said that, "they're checking on it." I found out that, at our local store at least, that phrase is SW code for, "we've got absolutely NO clue." Since we painted the store when it was built in '87, I've encountered a string of clueless managers and inept sales staff


a lack of competition can often do that. they can give poor service without fear of any repercussions or drop in sales.


----------



## Gough

Xmark said:


> a lack of competition can often do that. they can give poor service without fear of any repercussions or drop in sales.


I think most of the painting contractors are willing to deal with the BM store 35 miles away. Certainly there are enough that do to make it worthwhile to have two regularly-scheduled deliveries/day.


----------



## A+HomeWork

Since we're all pouring our guts out here, which I like, here's why I shop SW.

Mostly, they're they only game in town. There is an Ace and a Lowe's, which has a great paint dept. manager, but it's the pits if he's off. I like Zinsser primers, so Lowe's gets that business, but otherwise, SW is it.

I have become personal friends with the local SW manager and enjoy conversing with him about paint and other stuff.

He has given me price points on about 6 lines that I have chosen to use regularly. SuperPaint and Duration for exterior work. ProClassic, Duration Home, PM200 egshel, and PM400 to cover high and low-end bids. 

Bash PM200 if you want, but I use it exclusively, unless they request otherwise. Good prep, priming where necessary, and two coats looks very good and is genuinely washable or takes touch-ups. $24 a gal.

If there were a BM or KM in town, I would honestly try their products, but the service at my SW store is extremely good.


----------



## cdaniels

I have used just about all brands of paint and imo if you buy a high grade paint from most any manufacturer you will have a decent product.


----------



## NCPaint1

cdaniels said:


> I have used just about all brands of paint and imo if you buy a high grade paint from most any manufacturer you will have a decent product.


I agree with that. What I disagree with is the way companies compare lines. Manufacturers like to place their less expensive product one category higher always....so they can say "it's just as good as "x" from our competitors only it costs less". I don't like that, and its confusing for customers. So confusing that they're forced to rely on CR, which is not helpful to contractors at all.


----------



## chrisn

NCPaint1 said:


> I agree with that. What I disagree with is the way companies compare lines. Manufacturers like to place their less expensive product one category higher always....so they can say "it's just as good as "x" from our competitors only it costs less". I don't like that, and its confusing for customers. So confusing that they're forced to rely on CR, which is not helpful to contractors at all.


 
CR is not helpful to anybody IMO:jester:


----------



## Toolnut

I guess I'm lucky I have a BM and an SW within a mile of each other so I get to use both. And in truth both have good points and if you removed all the labels and could not tell whice brand you were using you would't be able tell as long as you were using comparable lines. I think a lot of brand loyalty comes from service and the people you deal with in the store, also familiarity with a given product. You use a product for so long and you know what to expect from it, you try a different product a couple times and it doesn't preform the same so we dismiss it. When it truth it may be just as good a product in the end. Just my opinion and opinions are like butts everyone has one and most of them stink.:santa:


----------



## Northwest_painter

laugh all you want, I really liked in my day the old oil based classic 99 from SW it was great for interior. Sorry But to me I loved classic 99.


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> Last time I went to Wyoming I drove non stop. It was December and I dont know what pass I went over but that was some scary chit man.


Sounds like South Pass. That's pretty close to me.


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodland said:


> Last time I went to Wyoming I drove non stop. It was December and I dont know what pass I went over but that was some scary chit man.


Sounds like South Pass. That's pretty close to me.


----------



## jdr0411

I've used nothing but Benjamin Moore paints. I agree with the comments about the Ultra-Spec line. Great stuff. One the BM paint reps took me out for dinner the other night and was telling me all about the new things they have coming up for ceilings, trim, etc.. I won't use anything else.


----------



## Brian339

I just want to add to my earlier comments that I am in no way looking to get away from BM myself. What does concern me about them right now is that they seem to experimenting with there products. I dont like how BM is putting this out in the marketplace and selling them at a pretty hefty premium. They want our feedback while we buy and tweak it as we go. They are a fantastic company and in my area in particular good people. My supplier is a very close personal friend and while I wont speak for him I will tell you that he has expressed serious concern about present day pricing and Rand D. The VOC laws are messing with all the paint companies. I just hope that soon they can find some stability and we as very serious professionals can enjoy the products again. I like the Cashmere but I dont think its a big winner. BM needs to develop a GENX paint that replaces SI and gives us the same spectacular results. Its really that simple. 
BTW Dan you can find the Muralo at the Salem NH store.


----------



## Brian339

Double post sorry


----------



## Gough

Northwest_painter said:


> laugh all you want, I really liked in my day the old oil based classic 99 from SW it was great for interior. Sorry But to me I loved classic 99.


Really? We first had to use it when we painted the local SW store (they wouldn't let us use PPG; they're funny like that). For a long time, our go-to interior oil was PPG #6-90, but after using the oil-based Classic 99 and seeing how it handled...we went right back to 6-90.


----------



## plainpainter

Brian339 said:


> I just want to add to my earlier comments that I am in no way looking to get away from BM myself. What does concern me about them right now is that they seem to experimenting with there products. I dont like how BM is putting this out in the marketplace and selling them at a pretty hefty premium. They want our feedback while we buy and tweak it as we go. They are a fantastic company and in my area in particular good people. My supplier is a very close personal friend and while I wont speak for him I will tell you that he has expressed serious concern about present day pricing and Rand D. The VOC laws are messing with all the paint companies. I just hope that soon they can find some stability and we as very serious professionals can enjoy the products again. I like the Cashmere but I dont think its a big winner. BM needs to develop a GENX paint that replaces SI and gives us the same spectacular results. Its really that simple.
> BTW Dan you can find the Muralo at the Salem NH store.


 Ira always had a pile of the muralo even in lawrence, I just didn't know if they were going to have that anywhere as well since they seemed like in a hurry to get rid of all other products because of the Ben Moore demands to be the sole product in the store. Which seems crazy since they allow competition from Ace Hardware just down the road to carry B.M. 

If they do still carry it, I'd just go and buy that product for your semigloss trim needs, it's awesome stuff that levels great. 

Personally I was doing some work on a house this year that was just painted with exterior 'BEN' latex flat house paint, and It seemed to me to be pretty low quality - I'd expect much better results from traditional superspec of the past. They have nice pretty cans for more of their paint lines now, but I suspect what's in the can ain't all that great.


----------



## Brian339

Dan the Mural is ok if your not trying to bang out the work. Trying giving a door two coats in a day with it. I use it and I like it but I dont think its versatile enough.


----------



## Brian339

Btw Dan its always good to chat with a local guy who shares similar interests.


----------



## plainpainter

Brian339 said:


> Dan the Mural is ok if your not trying to bang out the work. Trying giving a door two coats in a day with it. I use it and I like it but I dont think its versatile enough.


What product have you ever loved that you could bang out two coats in a day on trim, anything that does that is now more of a production paint anyways where you are sacrificing aesthetics.


----------



## Zoomer

2 coats in a day I recommend bm advance. Dries hard. Sw solo is also good.


----------



## vermontpainter

Did it just a couple weeks a go with Grand Entrance, spraying. That stuff right there will take and do it.


----------



## TRossi88

PPG all the way. I get it direct from a factory store. I have a great sales rep who get me great pricing because we will always have them match BM or SW for our jobs. Unless the architect specs BM or SW with no substitutions.


----------



## TRossi88

plainpainter said:


> What product have you ever loved that you could bang out two coats in a day on trim, anything that does that is now more of a production paint anyways where you are sacrificing aesthetics.


I have had great results with PPG Manor Hall Interior Semi


----------



## plainpainter

TRossi88 said:


> I have had great results with PPG Manor Hall Interior Semi


I've only used their products on one job due to fact the only paint store that sold their product moved much further away. I used the pure performance eggshell on the walls, and it seemed every bit as good as Aura. And I used Manor Hall semigloss on trim, it was perhaps the most perfect latex trim paint I have ever used. Since I never used the product again, I don't know if those results are repeatable?

Not to mention, the paint store didn't have the right base, and then I remembered you can call the company and they will give you a different recipe for a different base. So I ended using a mid-base for offwhite color. And I wondered if doing that allowed the paint to be 'thinner' and flow better? By definition it didn't have the same hiding powers though.


----------



## TRossi88

We have used Manor Hall for years I think it is the best product out there. I would say the results are repeatable. Good call on contacting PPG for the recipe to bad the store did not think of that. I'm sorry the store moved to a different location, I hope your able to find another supplier.


----------



## plainpainter

TRossi88 said:


> We have used Manor Hall for years I think it is the best product out there. I would say the results are repeatable. Good call on contacting PPG for the recipe to bad the store did not think of that. I'm sorry the store moved to a different location, I hope your able to find another supplier.


I live in an area that has about 1/4 the choice than we had back in the 90s. Every single one of my favorite brands has picked up and left. The only paint distributor in my area was so successful at pushing Ben Moore, eventually it pushed out all the other lines he use to carry as well. And as Brian has pointed out, Ben Moore is testing their products on our dime! 

I sometimes want to open my own paintstore and revive a bunch of brands I love, but every guy I have seen open a paint store has gone back out of business. Even lumber yards in my area that won't live or die by any income brought by mixing paint, even they've dropped their paint lines. I live in a town where the Manufacturer of California Paints resides - and I can't even find a distributor for the product, unless I drive 20 minutes out of town! How wacked is that?


----------



## Gough

TRossi88 said:


> PPG all the way. I get it direct from a factory store. I have a great sales rep who get me great pricing because we will always have them match BM or SW for our jobs. Unless the architect specs BM or SW with no substitutions.


We'd probably still be with PPG if not for two things: 1) no longer a well-stocked store closer than 80 miles and 2) we got hung out to dry when a solid-color stain job (using the exact products they recommended for that specific job) faded badly within two years. 

Re-did that one with ArborCoat and it looks great so far.


----------



## TRossi88

Gough said:


> We'd probably still be with PPG if not for two things: 1) no longer a well-stocked store closer than 80 miles and 2) we got hung out to dry when a solid-color stain job (using the exact products they recommended for that specific job) faded badly within two years.
> 
> Re-did that one with ArborCoat and it looks great so far.


Yeah that a tough one it all depends on your sales rep and if he is willing to go to bat for you.


----------



## TRossi88

plainpainter said:


> I live in an area that has about 1/4 the choice than we had back in the 90s. Every single one of my favorite brands has picked up and left. The only paint distributor in my area was so successful at pushing Ben Moore, eventually it pushed out all the other lines he use to carry as well. And as Brian has pointed out, Ben Moore is testing their products on our dime!
> 
> I sometimes want to open my own paintstore and revive a bunch of brands I love, but every guy I have seen open a paint store has gone back out of business. Even lumber yards in my area that won't live or die by any income brought by mixing paint, even they've dropped their paint lines. I live in a town where the Manufacturer of California Paints resides - and I can't even find a distributor for the product, unless I drive 20 minutes out of town! How wacked is that?


I am lucky in that we operate right out of Boston so we have an good selection and the PPG store we use is close and they deliver also I have found out they are opening another store north of the city so it should make it even easier to use them


----------



## Gough

TRossi88 said:


> Yeah that a tough one it all depends on your sales rep and if he is willing to go to bat for you.


I'd been dealing with the regional tech rep for years (he covers western several states) on problems like this. In the past, PPG had stepped up if there was a problem. The last time...nothing.


----------



## plainpainter

TRossi88 said:


> I am lucky in that we operate right out of Boston so we have an good selection and the PPG store we use is close and they deliver also I have found out they are opening another store north of the city so it should make it even easier to use them


 Whereabouts are they opening a new store?


----------



## 6126

Gough said:


> I'd been dealing with the regional tech rep for years (he covers western several states) on problems like this. In the past, PPG had stepped up if there was a problem. The last time...nothing.


 BM Rep? Is it Jim D?


----------



## Gough

Woodland said:


> BM Rep? Is it Jim D?


No, PPG Rep.


----------



## KD PAINTING

I use products from both SW and BM in general. I prefer SW for their exterior products and BM for their interior products.

Quick Comparison of the two brands:

*Sherwin Williams
*


Primary customers are residential diy''s
Franchises the products to a variety of dealers
High-end and low-end products
Great variety of colors and products
Great selection of tools
Competitive prices
*Benjamin Moore
*


Primary customers are contractors
Operate their own stores
High-end and low-end products
Low-VOC and No-VOC products
Great variety of colors
Small selection of tools
Competitive prices
http://www.kdpaintingct.com/sherwin-williams-vs-benjamin-moore-comparison/


----------



## Gough

KD PAINTING said:


> I use products from both SW and BM in general. I prefer SW for their exterior products and BM for their interior products.
> 
> Quick Comparison of the two brands:
> 
> *Sherwin Williams
> *
> 
> 
> Primary customers are residential diy''s
> Franchises the products to a variety of dealers
> High-end and low-end products
> Great variety of colors and products
> Great selection of tools
> Competitive prices
> *Benjamin Moore
> *
> 
> 
> Primary customers are contractors
> Operate their own stores
> High-end and low-end products
> Low-VOC and No-VOC products
> Great variety of colors
> Small selection of tools
> Competitive prices
> http://www.kdpaintingct.com/sherwin-williams-vs-benjamin-moore-comparison/


Interesting, since around here, the SW brand is only available at SW stores, while BM is only from independent dealers.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I think you got the two switched at birth, but my two cents on your breakdown.



KD PAINTING said:


> I use products from both SW and BM in general. I prefer SW for their exterior products and BM for their interior products.
> 
> Quick Comparison of the two brands:
> 
> *Sherwin Williams
> *
> 
> 
> Primary customers are residential diy''s (*less than 7% of sales)*
> Franchises the products to a variety of dealers (*SW products, SW stores) (Distributer network for P&L, Dutchboy, Thompson)*
> High-end and low-end products (*who doesn't unless your a nitch company?)*
> Great variety of colors and products *(I hope so)*
> Great selection of tools (*They are a paint store?)*
> Competitive prices (*get a rep or wait for the sales!!)*
> *Benjamin Moore
> *
> 
> 
> Primary customers are contractors (*I would say more diy than SW)*
> Operate their own stores (*dealers, but a small paint company in CA just picked up some of the lines (Vista Paint)*
> High-end and low-end products (*of course)*
> Low-VOC and No-VOC products (*just like everyone else)*
> Great variety of colors (*I think the best)*
> Small selection of tools (*huh, most BM stores have too much?)*
> Competitive prices (*get to know your manager, prepare to pay big money at first)*
> http://www.kdpaintingct.com/sherwin-williams-vs-benjamin-moore-comparison/


----------



## TRossi88

plainpainter said:


> Whereabouts are they opening a new store?


Woburn MA


----------

